# Bleeding at 8 weeks pregnant - help



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

Can anyone help me.

At about lunchtime today I was walking back to my car and felt a loss of fluid when I looked it was bright red blood no clots and there was no pain.

I went straight and was seen in a couple of hours at the early pregnancy unit.  The doctor and I saw a hb, I had bloods taken and an urine sample.  They said as they saw a hearbeat all ok as such and did not comment on my urine and said I did not have to come back for another blood test as was originally said to me.

She said its quite common to have a bleed and could not see where it had come from and that my lining looked good.  

So now I am worrying as I have had 3 previous m/c. 

Do you think there was anything else that could have been done/monitored me?  They then said anymore bleeding to come back straight here.

After the initial deluge of blood I have just had minor spotting since and now it seems to have stopped well for now.  But am worried it might be all over.

Can anyone help and reassure me?

superted x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay, how are things now?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2004)

They have now stopped after the gush I had and just the odd bit of spotting. Found out yday that bleed is by placenta so I coul dhave a bit more in the meantime they have halved my clexane to 20 mg and wait and see really.

S x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

hopefully the placenta will move up as the uterus grows, and be out of the way of your cervix,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

